# 1:1000 refit Enterprise.



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Some pictures of my 1:1000 refit, not completely happy with how it came out, tried an idea to get a gradient on the deflector dish that didn't work (and the dish had a crack in it). And the grid lines are so deep that the decals don't look over them (I ran out of micro-sol so when I get more I may fix that).

On to the 1:1000 Romulan Bird Of Prey.


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks pretty good to me I like the color you used on the inner warp engine grills. As for the decals over the shield grid just take a sharp exacto knife and cut them out.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

holt35 said:


> Looks pretty good to me I like the color you used on the inner warp engine grills. As for the decals over the shield grid just take a sharp exacto knife and cut them out.


I've done the exacto thing on the top, but without a good solvent the edges don't look clean.

For the grills, that's Testors 4773 painted on the inside of the clear plastic. To get it to look good you've got to cut all the snap fit tabs off first and get a smooth surface where they were, otherwise the different thicknesses of clear change the color in spots.

I did something similar with the arboretum windows, but left the tabs on the back because gluing the windows in from the outside would have been more of a pain, should have done that anyway, it would have looked much better without the snap fit tabs.

I painted some green on the back first then covered with white to give some idea there are plants in there:


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

This, and your others, are *VERY* nice. If I remember correctly, your Reliant was hand-painted, so I assume this was as well, even the primer & base. You have the patience of, well..., not me.

I've made a few of these -- my first looked like it was wrapped, badly, in saran wrap(!),--and those arboretum windows have always been a real pain. Since, I've pretty much given up on my ability to do the cover the whole model in decals thing. 

Thanks for sharing and I look forward to your BOP.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

larskseme said:


> This, and your others, are *VERY* nice. If I remember correctly, your Reliant was hand-painted, so I assume this was as well, even the primer & base. You have the patience of, well..., not me.


Thanks. As for patience, I do these when bored instead of binging on Netflix, so I'm not in any hurry...

Yes, everything I do is hand painted, I'd have to move in order to set up a spray box somewhere. Lots of thin layers, and lots of different size brushes.



> I've made a few of these -- my first looked like it was wrapped, badly, in saran wrap(!),--and those arboretum windows have always been a real pain. Since, I've pretty much given up on my ability to do the cover the whole model in decals thing.


It does require a lot of patience and planning, putting some down, and if you can't do another area without touching what you just put down then you've got to wait till the next day to move on. Also wearing 2 sets of reading glasses to cut them close to the color first, and for making micro adjustments.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Remarkable work for being handpainted. Bummer about the cracked dish. I built one of these some years ago myself. If I were to ever built another I think I'd fill in the gridlines. They are really too deep and way out of scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

I used vinegar as a softener and more work with the exacto blade and one of those plastic pry tools for opening up smartphones when you want to fix them.

Then a coat of micro satin.

And a little touch up of the deflector dish edges:










So it's better but those grid lines are way to noticeable.


Couldn't resist a quick shot like this:


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

A better version of the Reliant vs. Enterprise shot, models held up with thin easily photoshopped out supports:


----------

